# Christmas cards...what do YOU do?



## JaimeGibb (Dec 8, 2008)

So I'm a little torn. I normally charge $2 for a 4x6 print, so for 4x6 Christmas cards, it would be the same charge (obviously). These are custom made in photoshop and uploaded to my SmugMug site to be ordered (but come without envelopes). 

However if a family orders 50 cards, that's $100! I know that that's a fine price to pay for quality work, however I can't help feeling a little guilty that for the same amount of cards you can only spend $15 at places like WalMart, who have very nice templates AND include envelopes.

I am also offering the option of purchasing jpegs of the image the family would like to use for $50 (with a watermark, small and unobnoxious on it). This way if they order 50 cards they pay me $50 and WalMart $15, that's $65 as opposed to my $100. Likewise, if they only want 10 cards, that's only $20 bucks to just order them custom through me.

Anyway, that's how I am doing it now, but I wonder if there is a better way. Could you guys give me an idea of how you do Christmas cards for clients? Thanks so much!


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 8, 2008)

You could offer them a volume discount and certain quantities.  

For clients who want X-mas cards, I usually sell them the files so that they can print themselves...but I tell them to stay away from Wal-mart.


----------



## cwrivera (Dec 8, 2008)

I am not sure about your level of experience, etc. but for a professional photographer, I feel that $2 for a 4x6 print is way too little.  For holiday cards, you can make discounts by volume, as suggested abouve, but its still quite low I think.  I wouldn't feel bad about charging, because you are not just charging for the materials (as Walmart would do), you are charging for your expertise, your artwork, the image that took you so long to create and then touch up for print, the time involved in quality checking, and liasing with the company, etc. You have to learn to put a value on  your work not just based on the cost of your materials.  Hope this helps.


----------



## JaimeGibb (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks so much for the feedback!

I just started photography as a side business last summer and have slowly been increasing my prices as I gain more experience. So yes it's low, but 1) that's part of my appeal! and 2) it will rise as my portfolio builds  

As far as buying in bulk, I'm not sure how I would do that...normally I sell on SmugMug, where you buy individual prints. For bulk Id probably have to ship them to myself, then to them, right?

Im glad Im not the only one who sells files for Christmas cards


----------



## nkmaurer (Dec 10, 2008)

I offer 2 kinds of Christmas cards, the 4x6s like you do and then press printed folded cards that include envelopes. I found that 4x6 envelopes are kinda hard to find to add on about the envelopes. The first year I just offered the 4x6s, I was hoping this year to just do the folded ones, but they are obviously more expensive. And.....I had a bunch of people coming back that said they wanted what they got last year and needed 100+. So I just say you have to buy at least 75 4x6 Christmas cards (it is a break with my lab), or the folded are in packs of 25. People that need a lot but not wanting to spend a whole lot always go with the 4x6, but if they don't need that many they get the folded (plus they have more than 1 image.)
I'm already thinking about what I want to do next year. I try to view Christmas cards as a marketing tool. The more I sell, the more people will see and hopfully call me next year. But with that said, you obviously have to get paid for the time.


----------



## photosdiva (Dec 20, 2008)

I started making photoshop templates at http://shop.cheapphotoshoptemplates.com
We offer high quality, fully customizable invitations with matching thank you cards in the following themes: wedding, graduation, birthday, birth announcements, and christening. As well as, collage templates for many themes and high quality digital backdrops.

Our focus is Marketing through Graphic Design for professional photographers.

I am offering a 30% discount with Coupon Code  END30
Thank you,

PS I will be opening another store next year http://www.psddiva.comhttp://www.psddiva.com/ with newer templates. 
Email me for request


----------



## bellacat (Dec 22, 2008)

both my printers have the option of flat cards with envelopes or folded cards with envelopes. This year all my cards had a 25 min purchase. I was able to offer a little more flexibility in quantity with the dlat greeting cards since i was able to order them in additional 5 car increments with the min order of 25. they all came with envelopes and this allowed me to order a few extra for the studio to have on hand to show clients.

I like the press printed cards better though because they look better and I can charge more. in the end though i just come up with a flat rate (per style) and it helps price each card style easier


----------



## JaimeGibb (Dec 22, 2008)

Bellacat, whos your printer?


----------



## SpeedTrap (Dec 22, 2008)

I am the same as Bellacat for printing options, I use www.whcc.com
and if it makes you feel any better I charge over $150 for 25 cards.  I do offer Volume discounts starting at 100 cards.

Don't be afraid to charge people for what they order.  Your services are worth it and by giving a discount because you feel guilty would tell me as a consumer you do not think your your product is worth what you are charging.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey Speedtrap,
Is WHCC that much better than Technicare that you would go to the trouble to order cards from them?  I just looked through their (technicare's) selection of holiday & other cards the other day...and while they do seem a bit cliche, they did have a good selection.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Dec 22, 2008)

The big difference is in the press printed products.
The cards I had done this year were press printed on pearl paper with UV coating, it was a folded card printed on 4 sides and comes shipped with envelopes.
The were better than anything I have seen around the city plus we were using a custom design.
So over all i would say they were way better than what i saw at technicare, but technicare is still my lab of choice, they just can't do press print.


----------

